# Anyone know what happened to "Late Night Live" with Declan Carty on Newstalk?



## callybags (24 Feb 2009)

I used to look forward to this programme every night from 10 to midnight. I stopped a couple of months ago a nd was replaced with repeats from earlier in the day with no explanation as to why. I have texted and emailed Newstalk without any replies. It is as if they are deliberately keeping it quiet for som reason.


----------



## jhegarty (24 Feb 2009)

It was cancelled. Think it was announced just after Christmas.


----------



## thedaras (24 Feb 2009)

callybags, re this programme; I too listened and really enjoyed it.It was very disapointing when it was removed,now they just repeat the morning programmes.Id say it was a cost cutting measure..
They also changed the morning format,it used to be Brenda Power (who wrecked my head) but still liked her show and then Orla Barry etc.
Now its that dope of a fella,and that was it I was back to Tubriddy.
I cant remember the guys name who is now on in the morning ,but I cannot listen to the drivel...Bring back Declan Carty campaign??


----------



## cole (24 Feb 2009)

Tom Dunne? I think he's good. Very easy to listen to.


----------



## TarfHead (24 Feb 2009)

Before Christmas, Newstalk cancelled 3 shows; Declan Carty, Cultureshock & Splanc. The BCI got involved and demanded the reinstatement of the 2nd two, so no reprieve for Carty.

The odd time I head it, I thought it was weak. He (Carty) had a fondness to interrupting people with irrelevant points. A programme at that hour of the night should allow people to speak and make their arguments. The way Carty bahaved, it was like the worst excesses fo Liveline.

In contrast, the odd time I heard Cultureshock, I thought it a great show, just broadcast at the wrong time.



cole said:


> Tom Dunne? I think he's good. Very easy to listen to.


 
+1


----------



## thedaras (24 Feb 2009)

Tom dunne thats the one,his name was on the top of my tounge! God he irritates the life outta me!! It was the nail in the coffin for newstalk and me...


----------



## callybags (24 Feb 2009)

Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) I can't listen during the day so cannot comment on Tom Dunne. I now get the sports show from 7 to 10 in the evening and switch off.

On a slightly related matter... I heard someone's ring tone with the closing music from the sports show.. a south american type song about Maradona.
Anyone know how I could get this? I don't see anything on their website


----------



## TarfHead (24 Feb 2009)

callybags said:


> Anyone know how I could get this? I don't see anything on their website


 
It's [broken link removed] from the Off the Ball page on the newstalk site


----------



## callybags (24 Feb 2009)

Thanks, TarfHead. That's cool


----------



## gillarosa (26 Feb 2009)

thedaras said:


> Tom dunne thats the one,his name was on the top of my tounge! God he irritates the life outta me!! It was the nail in the coffin for newstalk and me...


 
Yeah we switched in work too. Like his music choices but the non-stop whining on about not getting out socially and his wife and babies, its a hangover from his Today FM days. When we remember we switch back for Moncrieff in the afternoon but generally we stay in RTE land. You'd nearly miss Brenda Power and the crazies she'd have ringing in.


----------



## Ciaraella (26 Feb 2009)

Tom Dunne does balance out the day on Newstalk though:

Ger and Claire - Mainly serious news

Tom - Light Relief

Eamon Keane - Mainly serious news

Moncrief - A legend!

Hook - Mainly serious news

A good balance I reckon (the radio normally goes off by then but Off the Ball is quite good too)


----------



## gabsdot (27 Feb 2009)

I never listened to Declan Carty at night but when he was on during the day I used to turn him off. He was head wrecking. 
I adore Tom Dunne. I think his show is excellent. His voice is so velvety and I was a huge 'Something Happens' fan in my younger years so maybe that's got something to do with it.


----------



## Murt10 (28 Feb 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> T
> 
> Ger and Claire - Mainly serious news



The worst, dumbed down, irritating drivel of a so called news programme I have been unlucky enought to ever have listened to. 

I gave up listening to the station in the morning because of them. 


Murt


----------

